# Moving to Toronto



## Nasesco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi All,

Currently living in Edinburgh, hoping to move to Canada in the next 12 months. Working as a civil engineer, from what I have read it appears that I will have to sit some professional exams to prove my competency, does any1 know if this is the case? I have almost 2 yrs site experience and hope to get a transfer with my company who are also based in Canada (hoping this will make it easier to obtain the permanent resident visa)

My girlfriend works in an accountancy office as an admin/accounts assistant. If I were to obtain the permanent resident visa would I then be able to sponsor my girlfriend to get the visa also?

Also, if there are any site engineers out there, I would be extremely grateful if you could give me any opinions on work prospects in the Toronto area if I do not manage to get a transfer with my company..

Many thanks in advance for any advice given


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nasesco said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Currently living in Edinburgh, hoping to move to Canada in the next 12 months. Working as a civil engineer, from what I have read it appears that I will have to sit some professional exams to prove my competency, does any1 know if this is the case? I have almost 2 yrs site experience and hope to get a transfer with my company who are also based in Canada (hoping this will make it easier to obtain the permanent resident visa)
> 
> ...


You will require to have your qualifications checked for Canadian equivalency.
If you have lived common-law for at least one year then she could come under spousal programme. You will require evidence of your common-law situation via rent receipts, utility bills etc.
Toronto is the largest city in Canada and the financial centre. There are countless building projects ongoing at anytime.


----------



## Nasesco (Jan 15, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You will require to have your qualifications checked for Canadian equivalency.
> If you have lived common-law for at least one year then she could come under spousal programme. You will require evidence of your common-law situation via rent receipts, utility bills etc.
> Toronto is the largest city in Canada and the financial centre. There are countless building projects ongoing at anytime.


Cheers for the reply mate. I presume I will have to obtain the permanent visa, thereby making me a sponsor and then apply for my girlfriends visa through the spousal programme. Am I correct in saying this? Would it be possible to fast track the process by applying for my permanent visa and for her visa through the spousal programme at the same time, or must I have the permanent visa before doing this?

Also, it appears from the CIC immigration website that all UK residents must apply through London for their visas. Can I not apply through the canadian consulate in Edinburgh? 

Finally, if I were to secure a transfer with my company with written confirmation of a job offer, what would be the waiting time to receive my permanent visa, 3 months, 6 months or still a yr or more? 

Sorry for all the questions, i'm hoping if I do manage to get a job secured that we could be gone by the summer


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nasesco said:


> Cheers for the reply mate. I presume I will have to obtain the permanent visa, thereby making me a sponsor and then apply for my girlfriends visa through the spousal programme. Am I correct in saying this? Would it be possible to fast track the process by applying for my permanent visa and for her visa through the spousal programme at the same time, or must I have the permanent visa before doing this?
> 
> Also, it appears from the CIC immigration website that all UK residents must apply through London for their visas. Can I not apply through the canadian consulate in Edinburgh?
> 
> ...


Tired of those Scottish summers, eh?
An inter-company transfer would be the quickest way and presumably the company would handle most, if not all, the paperwork for you.
You will require to deal through London.
If you do it yourself you would just add your girlfriend's name to the application as your partner.
4-5 months is a short timespan to get all this accomplished but it can be done with the inter-company transfer but if that doesn't happen then you could be looking 9-12 months, providing everything falls easily into place for you.


----------



## Nasesco (Jan 15, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Tired of those Scottish summers, eh?
> An inter-company transfer would be the quickest way and presumably the company would handle most, if not all, the paperwork for you.
> You will require to deal through London.
> If you do it yourself you would just add your girlfriend's name to the application as your partner.
> 4-5 months is a short timespan to get all this accomplished but it can be done with the inter-company transfer but if that doesn't happen then you could be looking 9-12 months, providing everything falls easily into place for you.


yep, tired of long dreary days with no prospect of sunshine! unfortunately i've some more questions for you! if I don't have any success with my company, we are considering going on a normal 6 month travel visa. work in a shop, or pub etc and look for permanent positions in the mean time. do you think this is a realistic possibility?

say in an ideal world, if we both managed to secure offers of permanent employment before the 6 months was finished, would we have to return to Scotland while our permanent resident visas were issued or would there be a loophole to extend our visa given that we had our jobs secured?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Nasesco said:


> yep, tired of long dreary days with no prospect of sunshine! unfortunately i've some more questions for you! if I don't have any success with my company, we are considering going on a normal 6 month travel visa. work in a shop, or pub etc and look for permanent positions in the mean time. do you think this is a realistic possibility?
> 
> say in an ideal world, if we both managed to secure offers of permanent employment before the 6 months was finished, would we have to return to Scotland while our permanent resident visas were issued or would there be a loophole to extend our visa given that we had our jobs secured?


You will not be allowed to work while visiting. You need a SIN (Social Insurance Number) which needs Permanent/Temporary status to obtain.
You can, while visiting, seek work and possibly find an employer willing to apply for a LMO but the chances are slim this can all be completed within the six month time span. If you obtained jobs and the employer had submitted the LMO application you cannot work until approval received, but if it was in process you could apply for an extension to your visa. Application/apply are the important words here because permission can be denied.


----------

